# Increase your squat weight instantly!



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

*Increase Your Squats Weight Instantly!*

*Force Dissipation*

Ah, here we go again, another empty promise for the day; so what's new?! Well let me assure you fellow iron warriors, the promise I'm making here is not another one of those empty magazine promises, where if you just take this or that pill, or follow such and such a program, you'd turn into a superman or wonder woman overnight. This here is the real deal.

This short article of mine is not about that Russian or Bulgarian squat program, nor is it about squat technique as such. This article is about what you've got underneath your feet&#8230;, your shoes.

I'm willing to take a guess that at least 90% of everyone reading these words is wearing the wrong shoes when it comes to squats. Some even pride themselves on wearing no shoes at all when squatting..., not a good idea if you ask me.

Now we all want to feel comfortable and secure, that goes for our feet also. We go shopping and we spend a hefty sum of money on the most comfortable shoes we could find, or could afford at the time. Usually these shoes are great looking and mighty comfy. They have some of the best shock-absorbing materials you could ever find. The feeling one gets from such a comfortable shoes is as if one was walking on air. After all, who wants to damage their feet walking or running on hard surfaces? Not me that's for sure.

But hang on a minute; we're talking about squatting with some heavy duty weights here, not running or walking&#8230;SQUATTING!

I won't be using two yards long words here to try and impress you with some science etc. When was the last time you saw a sprinter wearing weightlifting shoes and racing with them? The sprinter's shoes have spikes on the front portion where the feet make contact with the ground as the sprinter is bursting through like a bullet; shoes that fit the occasion beautifully.










Now for the fun bit: Force Dissipation.

Now imagine this with me if you will. You sitting on the floor with your legs half extended forward (as in a half-squat position). You're placing your feet against a heavy object which you intend to push forward away from you. You have your back against the wall for some serious stabilisation and force generation. You begin to push and are happy to see that heavy object moving slowly forward. Now imaging this; what would happen if suddenly the wall you've had your back against is taken away? Your legs and glutes are still your legs and glutes are they not? Well then why has that heavy object stopped moving forward and why have you lost your strength? The answer is because the object that was preventing the generated strength of your legs from dissipating has been eliminated. We're talking about the wall that was giving support to your back here remember? Ok, let's look at it from a slightly different perspective. What would you say if I was to magically bring that wall back but with a small variation to its composition? I mean a wall is bloody rock solid is it not? Well how about I make it a little bit soft, you know, cushioning it a bit to make it more comfortable on your back when you're pushing and applying force against that heavy object in front? Basically what I've done is I've taken a non-compressible wall and exchanged it with one that is all nice and soft for you; all in the name of comfort!

Now transfer the above example of lost strength to when you're squatting. You're coming out of the squat, pushing against the ground with everything you've got; or are you? If you're wearing runners, then you can bet some of the force you're generating upwards has been lost through your shoes instead of trapping every atom of it to help you explode up.

Have you detected the magic words yet?

Soft

Cushioning

Compressible

Shock-absorbing

The above words need to be eliminated from your shoes the next time you intend to take my challenge and instantly beat your pre-existing squat poundage. Bodybuilders spend a large sum of their money on supplements etc. How about allocating some much needed attention to the only two feet you have and investing in some proper weightlifting shoes. I have not touched on weightlifting shoes' feet stability factor or the way they stabilise you if you lack flexibility in the ankle joint. Usually inflexibility of the ankle joint results in the heels rising off the ground. Failing to keep the heels grounded while the knee travels forward in the squat position can spell disaster for the knee joints and ligaments where stress is magnified tremendously.










This article was simply written to highlight the point of strength "leakage" if you like. I'll leave it here and leave the rest for you to consider. The decision is yours, make it wisely.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

You do not need weightlifting shoes to squat. I squat fine with and without them, the mechanics of the lift have to change slightly to compensate for each with me placing the bar slightly lower and having a more hip dominant squat in flat shoes. At the end of the day we are designed to get into a full squat position from birth to take a dump, never seen ancient African cave drawings of men walking around in Olympic weightlifting shoes and unless you are actually an Olympic weightlifter they are far from necessary. We are all biomechanically capable of reaching a full squat position without a heel lift, some may need to spend time developing flexibility though.

This article looks like advertisement more than anything.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Using weight lifting shoes affected my squat negatively. Flat Converse for me, and many others, every time.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

OP why are you posting several copied and pasted blocks of generic text?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> You do not need weightlifting shoes to squat.
> 
> This article looks like advertisement more than anything.


 Agreed, you do not need weightlifting shoes to squat, and nowhere do I make that suggestion or implication within the article.

Advertisement for what exactly? I'm happy to delete the whole article if that's how my words have been (or will be) interpreted by the forum. I'm not here to sell anything or prove anything. Take from my words what you think is valid and discard the rest.

Thank you.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Oioi said:


> OP why are you posting several copied and pasted blocks of generic text?


 I'm copying and pasting what I wrote about 7 years ago. Not sure exactly what you mean mate. Please clarify.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Using weight lifting shoes affected my squat negatively. Flat Converse for me, and many others, every time.


 How did weightlifting shoes affect your squat negatively?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fadi65 said:


> How did weightlifting shoes affect your squat negatively?


 The heels forced my knees too far forwards. Lots of people have sufficient flexibility to squat in flats, just as there are many approaches that work equally well.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> Agreed, you do not need weightlifting shoes to squat, and nowhere do I make that suggestion or implication within the article.
> 
> Advertisement for what exactly? I'm happy to delete the whole article if that's how my words have been (or will be) interpreted by the forum. I'm not here to sell anything or prove anything. Take from my words what you think is valid and discard the rest.
> 
> Thank you.


 The whole article seems to imply that squat shoes are the holy grail of lifting and will add weight to your squat, this is not the case, it would depend solely on the individuals biomechanics and morphology. The fact that the article implies this simply made it appear as if it was an advertisement for squat shoes. Never said it was or was not, simply that it seemed so.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fadi65 said:


> I'm happy to delete the whole article if that's how my words have been (or will be) interpreted by the forum


 No-one suggests you do this. You words will have a positive effect on many lifters. You just need to put forward a balanced argument. Or show more understanding when others do so.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

OK gentlemen thank you for your input, I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

The way I see it you should just go lift the weight and fvck all this bullsht. If wearing a certain shoe makes you lift more then it doesn't exactly translate into real life does it as you are not going to be at work or wandering about in those type of shoes, gloves or straps.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> The way I see it you should just go lift the weight and fvck all this bullsht. If wearing a certain shoe makes you lift more then it doesn't exactly translate into real life does it as you are not going to be at work or wandering about in those type of shoes, gloves or straps.


 In that sense you could also say that barbells have no real world application because you will not always be under a bar. Both are tools and both have their place in strength training.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> In that sense you could also say that barbells have no real world application because you will not always be under a bar. Both are tools and both have their place in strength training.


 :lol: But a barbell,dumbbell is essentially the box,the brick, the rock, you may even be a b1tch and like to carry your woman on your back to. All translates into real world activites but straps boots etc do nottt


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> :lol: But a barbell,dumbbell is essentially the box,the brick, the rock, you may even be a b1tch and like to carry your woman on your back to. All translates into real world activites but straps boots etc do nottt


 Oly shoes have the application of creating a more stable squat and a better starting position for the Olympic lifts, they have a real world application in the sport. Straps are used very often as a means to overload a movement where grip is the limiting factor, snatch grip deadlifts are a very good example. Everything has it's place.

And if being able to lift more bricks or rocks is the concern why not get a job as a site laborer? Has a lot more application then.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

What you wear on your feet, or not, whilst squatting very heavy weights is of vital importance. If the base of the lift is unstable then you'll snap your ankles. You wouldn't bench press using an unstable bench after all.

The point is, what creates a stable base will differ between individual lifters. Squatting in big, spongy trainers or running shoes wouldn't be a good idea. Lifting shoes with an elevated, solid, heel would be beneficial to people with poor ankle flexibility who struggle with depth. Many others prefer a flat, thin soled shoe such as Chucks. Others still may prefer to squat barefooted.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> :lol: But a barbell,dumbbell is essentially the box,the brick, the rock, you may even be a b1tch and like to carry your woman on your back to. All translates into real world activites but straps boots etc do nottt


 I doubt many here squat with 'real world' activities in mind - powerlifting and bodybuilding both have rather different priorities.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Oly shoes have the application of creating a more stable squat and a better starting position for the Olympic lifts, they have a real world application in the sport. Straps are used very often as a means to overload a movement where grip is the limiting factor, snatch grip deadlifts are a very good example. Everything has it's place.
> 
> And if being able to lift more bricks or rocks is the concern why not get a job as a site laborer? Has a lot more application then.


 They're just examples, you'd be surprised how often it interacts with real life though and sure @Ultrasonic that's true, I do lift partly just to look good like everybody else, but it's just I do things like muay thai mma etc and also lift to help with that kind of thing to and others probably would to.

Not trying to say scrap them but I'm just saying imo it's just more useful to lift as your body would move naturally because like I just said you'd be surprised how often your strength and the types of lifts you do interact with real life activities.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> They're just examples, you'd be surprised how often it interacts with real life though and sure @Ultrasonic that's true, I do lift partly just to look good like everybody else, but it's just I do things like muay thai mma etc and also lift to help with that kind of thing to and others probably would to.
> 
> Not trying to say scrap them but I'm just saying imo it's just more useful to lift as your body would move naturally because like I just said you'd be surprised how often your strength and the types of lifts you do interact with real life activities.


 True but that doesn't mean to say that a squat in Olympic shoes would not have a direct transfer to a squat that you would perform barefoot and vice versa. The difference in mechanics is negligible at best IMO.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> True but that doesn't mean to say that a squat in Olympic shoes would not have a direct transfer to a squat that you would perform barefoot and vice versa. The difference in mechanics is negligible at best IMO.


 I've never used olympic shoes but you'd get used to squatting with Olympic shoes on so when you don't use them form suffers because of muscle memory?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've never used olympic shoes but you'd get used to squatting with Olympic shoes on so when you don't use them form suffers because of muscle memory?


 I squat with and without quite regularly, takes a few sessions to groove a movement pattern back.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've never used olympic shoes but you'd get used to squatting with Olympic shoes on so when you don't use them form suffers because of muscle memory?


 And why would that be a problem?

At what point in your life would you ''need'' to squat without squat shoes and why would it matter if you could not do so with maximum weights?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> They're just examples, you'd be surprised how often it interacts with real life though and sure @Ultrasonic that's true, I do lift partly just to look good like everybody else, but it's just I do things like muay thai mma etc and also lift to help with that kind of thing to and others probably would to.
> 
> Not trying to say scrap them but I'm just saying imo it's just more useful to lift as your body would move naturally because like I just said you'd be surprised how often your strength and the types of lifts you do interact with real life activities.


 Thinking about I should really have made a slightly different point. Non-weightlifting activities that benefit from the muscle/strength gains from squating pretty much never rely on a close replication of the training movement. At which point I tend to think whether the training was done in squat shoes or not is probably pretty irrelevant. I don't own squat shoes BTW.

Deadlifting also pretty much never directly replicates real world lifting either, where objects are harder to grab hold of and the centre of mass of the object will be further in front of your own.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> And why would that be a problem?
> 
> At what point in your life would you ''need'' to squat without squat shoes and why would it matter if you could not do so with maximum weights?


 No but it just makes the whole thing easier. I'm just saying it as the way I've always looked at the use of lifting aids.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

In the OP, the point I made had nothing to do with whether one can or can not squat with or without weightlifting shoes. It doesn't take an Einstein to tell us that every human body has the ability built within it to squat. Granted some can naturally get in a deeper position than others. So why then do we seem to be in some sort of disagreement here? I believe the reason is because we're all discussing different subjects under the one heading.

Some of you have shifted the discussion onto the topic of functionality. Well, what exactly is functionality, without complicating a simple issue here? For me, functionality is the ability to perform a given task more efficiently. A "given task" has nothing to do with whether that task is transferable onto another task dealing with some daily human activity or not..., again that's a seperate topic.

Getting back to squatting with a weightlifting shoes..., are there any benefits offered here over not wearing or raising someone's heels off the ground by couple of inches? Based on my experience with squatting, especially front squatting, I say yes most definitely there is a benefit. To make this very short, I'll just share one single (yet critically important) benefit with you here. This benefit is the ability offered to the lifter in maintaining an errect or high chest up position whilst performing the front squat. Getting deep down into an ass to grass position is one thing..., maintaining an errect upper torso posture whilst doing it with maximum or near maximum weight is a totally different ball game. Failing to achieve that high chest up position could and would result in a lift failure or worse, a lower back injury.

The other thing I keep on reading on this forum as well as other forums is hey mate, it doesn't really make much of a difference whether you do or do not do such and such, and whatever advantage you do gain, is really minuscule when all is said and done. I 100% disagree in having such an attitude, not only in lifting weights, but life in general. After all, what is this gradual progression over time that we all seem to agree on, if not those small (and sometimes minuscule differences/advantages) we seek to make over time!

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fadi65 said:


> This benefit is the ability offered to the lifter in maintaining an errect or high chest up position whilst performing the front squat. Getting deep down into an ass to grass position is one thing..., maintaining a errect upper torso posture whilst doing it with maximum or near maximum weight is a totally different ball game. Failing to achieve that high chest up position could and would result in a lift failure or worse, a lower back injury.


 There's a lot of truth in this and the wearing of shoes will benefit many lifters.

However, if you do not have issues with your form, weightlifting shoes do have the tendency to push your knees forward during the lift which can, in turn, lead to instability and injury.

I've squatted competitively since the 1980's and, generally speaking, find the younger lifters prefer shoes and the older lifters favour flats. I suspect this is simply down to the fact that younger lifters have been brought up using this equipment, whilst the older lifters had to perfect their technique to a higher level down to the fact that lifting shoes weren't readily available and were considered the domain of Olympic lifters.


----------



## Darren 1972 (Jun 27, 2015)

i have bear feet when i squat anyway


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

@Mingster, thank you for that reply mate. We must come from the same lifting era then if you were lifting in the early 80s.

As for this knees been pushed forward causing injury, I'd be honest with you by saying that this has never even been a topic of discussion amongst Olympic weightlifters, and I only heard about it on public forums from non weightlifters. Please don't misunderstand me here mate, as I'm in no way underestimating the validity or seriousness of what you're saying here Sir.

From an Olympic weightlifting point of you, the only concern we had/have, when it comes to a potential knee injury in the form of a patella tendon tear etc., is during the clean, as the bar comes crashing on you if your pull wasn't sufficient enough to rack in the bar high and properly. The other issue (with the knees) came by a way of an uncontrollable descent/ eccentric phase of the front squat. The lifter who usually lacks bit of confidence or is suffering with some self-doubting, seeks to create a bounce at the bottom of the squat, placing unnecessary stress onto the knee area.

I fully accept (and respect) what you wrote in your earlier posts re wearing flats whilst squatting. I'm all for whatever it is that works for the lifter, irrespective of science, or what some experts claim to be the holly grail. My way or the highway is not a philosophy I subscribe to, you can count on that mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fadi65 said:


> @Mingster, thank you for that reply mate. We must come from the same lifting era then if you were lifting in the early 80s.
> 
> As for this knees been pushed forward causing injury, I'd be honest with by saying that this has never even been a topic of discussion amongst Olympic weightlifters, and I only heard about it on public forums from non weightlifters. Please don't misunderstand me here mate, as I'm in no way underestimating the validity or seriousness of what you're saying here Sir.
> 
> ...


 As I've said, I don't disagree with the advantages of squatting in weightlifting shoes. How I see it is that if you have sufficient ankle stability to squat to depth without the shoes, lifting you heels another inch or so is inevitably going to push your whole body, including your knees, forward. I tried to switch to shoes a couple of times and found myself coming too far forward with every lift which translated itself into knee pain following sessions. There's quite a few people on here, and at my gym, who have had similar issues.

The coach at my current powerlifting club said that I couldn't squat without the shoes, but soon changed his mind after watching me lift a couple of times.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in the powerlifting section? I'm not sure most bodybuilders are concerned with increasing the weight being used via fancy wears.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Shouldn't this be in the powerlifting section? I'm not sure most bodybuilders are concerned with increasing the weight being used via fancy wears.


 This isn't about increasing the weight via the usage of "fancy wears" as you labeled it, even though myself, I'd reserve that term perhaps to some women's fashion magazine or similar. This is about creating the most stable platform during your lift, irrespective of the load on the bar. @Mingster and lifters like him, find more comfort and less potential for injury through *not* using weightlifting shoes as a platform for their lifting, others find the opposite to be true for them. That's what we're talking about here, and not some "fancy wears" as you've put it.

I wouldn't mind reading about what you use (or not use) and why? In other words, is your decision purpose based?

Thank you.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fadi65 said:


> This isn't about increasing the weight via the usage of "fancy wears" as you labeled it, even though myself, I'd reserve that term perhaps to some women's fashion magazine or similar. This is about creating the most stable platform during your lift, irrespective of the load on the bar. @Mingster and lifters like him, find more comfort and less potential for injury through *not* using weightlifting shoes as a platform for their lifting, others find the opposite to be true for them. That's what we're talking about here, and not some "fancy wears" as you've put it.
> 
> I wouldn't mind reading about what you use (or not use) and why? In other words, is your decision purpose based?
> 
> Thank you.


 So why not make that clearer rather than going for the click-bait?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> So why not make that clearer rather than going for the click-bait?


 You've got my apology mate, I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough in whatever I wrote. Click-bait is not a term I've heard before, but if it refers to simply writing for the sake of writing, I assure you Sir that's not what I'm about here. I'm here to share what I have and learn from what you have. That is all.

Thank you.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> What you wear on your feet, or not, whilst squatting very heavy weights is of vital importance. If the base of the lift is unstable then you'll snap your ankles. You wouldn't bench press using an unstable bench after all.
> 
> The point is, what creates a stable base will differ between individual lifters. Squatting in big, spongy trainers or running shoes wouldn't be a good idea. *Lifting shoes with an elevated, solid, heel would be beneficial to people with poor ankle flexibility who struggle with depth.* Many others prefer a flat, thin soled shoe such as Chucks. Others still may prefer to squat barefooted.
> 
> 1


 I definitely have poor flexibility in my squat, my heels come up once so far down that I have to put usually a 2.5kg plate under both feet. I am flat footed which I believe has something to do with. I have recently got a knee injury from squatting, I presume the weight was shifted from my heels and they must have risen and put the pressure on my knees. Would you suggest lifting shoes to help remedy this? and more flexibility work obviously.

@Fadi65 would like to hear your input too!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> I definitely have poor flexibility in my squat, my heels come up once so far down that I have to put usually a 2.5kg plate under both feet. I am flat footed which I believe has something to do with. I have recently got a knee injury from squatting, I presume the weight was shifted from my heels and they must have risen and put the pressure on my knees. Would you suggest lifting shoes to help remedy this? and more flexibility work obviously.


 Lifting shoes should help, but why not address the cause of the problem too?

I've posted this video many times, but you really should be able to perform these exercises before you ever attempt to squat imo. As it's unlikely you could achieve the deep squat position straight away, start by supporting your back against a wall or door jamb and proceed to 'slide' you body down until you achieve sufficient depth.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Lifting shoes should help, but why not address the cause of the problem too?
> 
> I've posted this video many times, but you really should be able to perform these exercises before you ever attempt to squat imo. As it's unlikely you could achieve the deep squat position straight away, start by supporting your back against a wall or door jamb and proceed to 'slide' you body down until you achieve sufficient depth.


 Got it, will have a go cheers!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Darren 1972 said:


> i have bear feet when i squat anyway


 Got some for my Brother at Christmas. Not sure I'd wear them in the gym.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Shouldn't this be in the powerlifting section? I'm not sure most bodybuilders are concerned with increasing the weight being used via fancy wears.


 I don't see why squat shoes should be considered useless for bodybuilding. If they help someone's form, or the stability allows them to increase workload (via increased weight or reps), then this would still be advantageous for bodybuilding just as it is for powerlifting.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Dan TT said:


> I definitely have poor flexibility in my squat, my heels come up once so far down that I have to put usually a 2.5kg plate under both feet. I am flat footed which I believe has something to do with. I have recently got a knee injury from squatting, I presume the weight was shifted from my heels and they must have risen and put the pressure on my knees. Would you suggest lifting shoes to help remedy this? and more flexibility work obviously.
> 
> @Fadi65 would like to hear your input too!


 @Dan TT, what @Mingster has suggested to you is fine, however it doesn't replace using the right tool for the job. Let me clarify. I'm all for using straps, but I am 100% against abusing the use of straps. In other words, there is a difference between a lifter using a way out to make his lifts easier, and the Champion lifter who uses (instead of abuses) the availability of the tools at his disposal to his advantage.

In short; wear the weightlifting shoes (as they also serve to protect your feet and ankles), whilst at the same time work on the flexibility and mobility not just of your ankles, but for all of you.

Thank you mate.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Wear hard soled shoes over cushioned ones for squatting? Get outa town!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fadi65 said:


> You've got my apology mate, I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough in whatever I wrote. Click-bait is not a term I've heard before, but if it refers to simply writing for the sake of writing, I assure you Sir that's not what I'm about here. I'm here to share what I have and learn from what you have. That is all.
> 
> Thank you.


 The article itself is well written and, unfortunately, such things are far and few between on these forums - my aim certainly wasn't to discourage you from posting articles like this, far from  It's just that the title is a bit... I won't say misleading, but maybe a title like "Increase stability, safety and strength with squat shoes!" might have prevented bell-ends like me from posting what I originally posted


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't see why squat shoes should be considered useless for bodybuilding. If they help someone's form, or the stability allows them to increase workload (via increased weight or reps), then this would still be advantageous for bodybuilding just as it is for powerlifting.


 Not what I was getting at mate. I'll admit that I didn't read the whole article initially - just saw the title, saw squat shoes and assumed this was another "Squat shoes increase your squat, therefore you must wear squat shoes!" article. Squat shoes are indeed very useful for improving form and stability for some people, but that as someone training for bodybuilding purposes should be your reason for considering them IMO, if you're comfortable and safe without them then you don't need them.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> The article itself is well written and, unfortunately, such things are far and few between on these forums - my aim certainly wasn't to discourage you from posting articles like this, far from  It's just that the title is a bit... I won't say misleading, but maybe a title like "Increase stability, safety and strength with squat shoes!" might have prevented bell-ends like me from posting what I originally posted


 You're a true gentleman Sir, and I don't take your clarification post for granted ever!

Thanks again.


----------



## Darren 1972 (Jun 27, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Got some for my Brother at Christmas. Not sure I'd wear them in the gym.


 pmsl


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Afraid im with the 'flat shoe people', i learnt to squat in flat soled shoes and as im tall(ish)- 6'3.....it took me AGES to develop the stance, mobility,depth and posture for an efficient squat.....even now after a lot of years i still have 'practice' sessions.... i tried a pair of oly shoes for the first time last year and initially they were brilliant, i saw improvement in my numbers and felt very comfortable in the hole....however over time they did end up causing me a horrible amount of tendonitis, whether this was due to increased knee travel i couldnt say....all i know is after months of rehab and reverting back to flats its starting to come good again.

I dont think oly shoes are suitable across the board, by all means try them....but id say if you have half decent mobility you probably will not benefit that much from them...imo


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Using weight lifting shoes affected my squat negatively. Flat Converse for me, and many others, every time.


 Same for Eddie Hall, He Squats in Converse most of the time.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> I squat with and without quite regularly, takes a few sessions to groove a movement pattern back.


 same here, mix it up ....


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Oly shoes are not necessary unless you plan on doing oly lifts... if you work your ankle mobility and keep your calfs in good working order and lift with good form you can squat fine without them. Maybe if you have messed up ankles from serious injury oly shoes would be a good idea but squatting maximum weight in them in my opinion will bugger your knees I suggested this to @swole troll before and I believe since he ditched the shoes his pattela Tendonitis has improved


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Dan TT said:


> I definitely have poor flexibility in my squat, my heels come up once so far down that I have to put usually a 2.5kg plate under both feet. I am flat footed which I believe has something to do with. I have recently got a knee injury from squatting, I presume the weight was shifted from my heels and they must have risen and put the pressure on my knees. Would you suggest lifting shoes to help remedy this? and more flexibility work obviously.
> 
> @Fadi65 would like to hear your input too!


 Flat feet will make your knees cave in not your heels raise, your heels raise because you lack ankle mobility mate also your squat form could be off


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Oly shoes are not necessary unless you plan on doing oly lifts... if you work your ankle mobility and keep your calfs in good working order and lift with good form you can squat fine without them. Maybe if you have messed up ankles from serious injury oly shoes would be a good idea but squatting maximum weight in them in my opinion will bugger your knees I suggested this to @swole troll before and I believe since he ditched the shoes his pattela Tendonitis has improved


 i had patella tendinitis for almost a year 
i switched to the flat soles on that advice and as you said i get no bother from it now


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> same here, mix it up ....


 Keep your feet guessing mang.......


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Can't comment on Olympic shoes as I've never used them but I took my trainers off yesterday as I was starting to rock onto my tiptoes on my 3rd working set of squats.

I felt far more stable with much better alignment in my back as soon as I did so.

Im going to continue squatting in bare feet from now on. Felt like I was far more stable with much greater depth and drive out of the lift than I ever have with soft or firm soled trainers.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Can't comment on Olympic shoes as I've never used them but I took my trainers off yesterday as I was starting to rock onto my tiptoes on my 3rd working set of squats.
> 
> I felt far more stable with much better alignment in my back as soon as I did so.
> 
> Im going to continue squatting in bare feet from now on. Felt like I was far more stable with much greater depth and drive out of the lift than I ever have with soft or firm soled trainers.


 Wear converse if you want to squat flat footed, same drive out of them and a lot more stability from the grip you gain on the floor, it's the same leverages as squatting barefoot also.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Wear converse if you want to squat flat footed, same drive out of them and a lot more stability from the grip you gain on the floor, it's the same leverages as squatting barefoot also.


 Yeah but there's the fact you're looking like a dick wearing converse.

Shall I wear a SnapBack on back to front along with a LA Lakers basketball top as well?

All joking aside. If wearing converse is just the same as going barefoot, I've got to ask, why bother with converse?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Donny dog said:


> Yeah but there's the fact you're looking like a dick wearing converse.
> 
> Shall I wear a SnapBack on back to front along with a LA Lakers basketball top as well?
> 
> All joking aside. If wearing converse is just the same as going barefoot, I've got to ask, why bother with converse?


 More Grip


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Donny dog said:


> If wearing converse is just the same as going barefoot, I've got to ask, why bother with converse?


 Because no-one wants to train where your sweaty bare feet have been.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> Yeah but there's the fact you're looking like a dick wearing converse.
> 
> Shall I wear a SnapBack on back to front along with a LA Lakers basketball top as well?
> 
> All joking aside. If wearing converse is just the same as going barefoot, I've got to ask, why bother with converse?


 I believe you need protection for the arch in your foot. This may or may not be true, just something I've heard.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> I believe you need protection for the arch in your foot. This may or may not be true, just something I've heard.


 Not necessarily, people deadlift and squat flat foot (Bare foot) and prefer it, flat shoes are for grip and convenience, ie- you don't have to faff about taking off and putting on shoes here and there, for what it is worth, I can squat about an extra 20kg flat foot as appose the lifting raised heel shoe.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Donny dog said:


> Yeah but there's the fact you're looking like a dick wearing converse.
> 
> Shall I wear a SnapBack on back to front along with a LA Lakers basketball top as well?
> 
> All joking aside. If wearing converse is just the same as going barefoot, I've got to ask, why bother with converse?


 I used to squat barefoot but now use flat soled shoes - more grip, as Quackerz said.

You've also got better protection if you accidentally walk into something.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Yeah but there's the fact you're looking like a dick wearing converse.
> 
> Shall I wear a SnapBack on back to front along with a LA Lakers basketball top as well?
> 
> All joking aside. If wearing converse is just the same as going barefoot, I've got to ask, why bother with converse?


 Reasons quoted mate, more stability out of them from the grip you gain on the floor, sweaty bare feet slip........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I also like how converse look, better in the gym than regular trainers anyway IMO, each to their own.

Edit: Going to the gym now wearing my converse, baggy trackies and a flannel shirt with the sleeves rolled up. Reprazenting.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Cheers boys.

@Mingster @karbonk @Quackerz @Ultrasonic

But I fooking hate converse.

1st world problems!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Donny dog said:


> Cheers boys.
> 
> @Mingster @karbonk @Quackerz @Ultrasonic
> 
> ...


 You could buy boxing shoes instead.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Donny dog said:


> Cheers boys.
> 
> @Mingster @karbonk @Quackerz @Ultrasonic
> 
> ...


 Wear deadlift socks or slippers.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You could buy boxing shoes instead.


 :huh:

Converse it is then.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Wear deadlift socks or slippers.


 Never even heard of these.

I think I'll just continue to go bare foot.

I like to think of myself as a considerate gym user and I'm sure me squatting bare foot in the squat rack isn't going to offend anyone too much.

Hardly anyone uses the proper squats racks in there now anyway. Most people use the deadlift platform and adjust the safety bars as that's where the x trainers and cardio bunnies are.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------

